# Happy MLK day



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Hit a private pond in Bowling Green and caught a few nice gills. There was just a little skim ice that didn't get in our way. Took the canoe out for the first time of the year. Pretty nice day and a couple of hand sizer to show for it. Used 6 week old wax worm, because the stupid Maumee bait and tackle was close for no apparent reason... Again!


----------

